# Starlight in the winter



## starlight stables (Jan 18, 2011)

Here some pics of a few of my little horses in there wintercoat

This is my colt Shareef, pictures in there summercoat ( see my website)

website: starlight stables












click on the link to see more pics


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 18, 2011)

Love all the pics!!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 18, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Shari (Jan 18, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Reble (Jan 18, 2011)

Love your video, sent you a message..


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 19, 2011)

very nice


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Ariane





You know I love your colt Shareef great pictures and video

and your other horses too.

welcome so glad to see you here on the forum

Lori


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 21, 2011)

eagles ring farm said:


> Hi Ariane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Lori thank you very much I ' m glad to meet you to and you made beautiful ad's for me from Coctail and also from Shareef;

Lori I send you a message , could you tell me if you received it please

Thanks for all reaction


----------

